# WEhat`s the strangest kit you have ever come across?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Last week on Ebay I seen a Wolf Man Robot kit for sale.So bizarre I found myself bidding on it but didn`t get it.:freak:
On another occasion I seen a "Santa Claus + Reindeer" kit for sale.
Sorry for the typo in the thread question but now I can`t change it. lol


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aoshima and Arii make some weird models... models of electric fans (!?!?!), drum sets (?!?!?), and boom boxes (?!?!?!). Why anyone would build a little plastic model of a boom box is beyond me. They also make some life size plastic models of sushi.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Drum kits I can understand.*



djnick66 said:


> Aoshima and Arii make some weird models... models of electric fans (!?!?!), drum sets (?!?!?), and boom boxes (?!?!?!). Why anyone would build a little plastic model of a boom box is beyond me. They also make some life size plastic models of sushi.


There are instrument fans who are modellers but a fan,boom box & sushi kits? That`s desperate! lol Who wants a kit of Santa Claus? Maybe fighting Martians!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Revell's old Dr. Seuss kits are pretty bizarre...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

airfix flying saucer....


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i remember back in the 90's (i swear to god im not making this up) a resin kit of a young woman with a limb or two amputated, who was hung upside down from a scaffold with a sign announcing her "per pound" price.

dont shoot the messenger, guys.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a resin kit of a disembowelled smurf.....

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

jbond said:


> Revell's old Dr. Seuss kits are pretty bizarre...


Really? I think they are kinda cool.But more mainstream characters would have worked better.I`m actually looking for these but they are pricey.I`d love to see some of these built up & painted.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> I have a resin kit of a disembowelled smurf.....
> 
> Chris.


Who wouldn`t want one!! lol Gargamel would!! Is it 3 apples tall? lol


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

RMC said:


> airfix flying saucer....


lol You can do better then that!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> I have a resin kit of a disembowelled smurf.....
> 
> Chris.


Love to see a pic of that kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Love to see a pic of that kit.


I'll dig it out and post it here in the morning (aussie time) Dan. 

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> I'll dig it out and post it here in the morning (aussie time) Dan.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris and forgot you guys are way ahead of us in time


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Dan- it's nearly 11:30PM Saturday night here.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Yeah Dan- it's nearly 11:30PM Saturday night here.
> 
> Chris.


9.57am here


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a Holy Communion model kit (injection molded) i also have the Santa Claus model mentioned above.

BRIAN


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

A friend of mine got me the life size sushi kit, they had little wind up motors in them. The cats had a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of the older Japanese kits were somewhat... strange:

http://www.japansuperfantasticmodel.com/images/misc/grip_sfladybug.jpg

That's from a site that has pics of many of the older kits:

http://www.japansuperfantasticmodel.com/index.html

The cucumber sailboat is too weird:

http://www.japansuperfantasticmodel.com/images/crown/crown_cucumber.jpg


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Yoda fighting in a loincloth. I would love to get one...


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Those Japanese models remind me of the covers found on the old pulp magazines like "Astounding" and "Analog".


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> i remember back in the 90's (i swear to god im not making this up) a resin kit of a young woman with a limb or two amputated, who was hung upside down from a scaffold with a sign announcing her "per pound" price.
> 
> dont shoot the messenger, guys.


Would that be Filet Of Phyllis?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That'd be the one....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Love to see a pic of that kit.


Here ya go Dan....



















Cuddles the reaper's looking at his watch waiting for the smurf to finish bleeding out. I'll be using them together in a diorama.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking forward to THAT one, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

I see the cat in the window, will he be part of the dio too?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you mean this cat?...










Chris.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

How about this FineMolds kit of a CNC milling machine?...

http://www.hlj.com/product/FNMMNK-101


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

...or this from Gakken....

http://www.hlj.com/product/GAK166603


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mudkicker said:


> Would that be Filet Of Phyllis?


thanks. i actually have a copy of the kit somewhere (in storage) but couldnt remember the name.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Somewhere around here I have a styrene kit from what I'm sure is an Anime series, but I have no idea which one; someone here would probably recognize it. It's a bald old Japanese gent wearing a "Hawaiian" shirt and shorts, hunched over using a walking stick, and wearing a turtle shell on his back like a backpack. It seemed so odd at the time that I just _had_ to pick it up.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Here ya go Dan....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this dio done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Dan.
It'll be a while though...
I still have too many kits in the primer ready for paint..

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Dan.
> It'll be a while though...
> I still have too many kits in the primer ready for paint..
> 
> Chris.


I know the feeling Chris


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I tell you Dan, as soon as I have somewhere to paint I'll be tuning out at least a kit a week!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> I tell you Dan, as soon as I have somewhere to paint I'll be tuning out at least a kit a week!!:woohoo:
> 
> Chris.


No problem Chris and got a pic will shoot ya of something that created and casted up this evening.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Got it Dan. Very cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Got it Dan. Very cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Thanks and its been a long time since made a mold or casted up something so glad it turned out ok and glad you like what ya saw.


----------



## Bimmicus (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know if this is strange per se, but model kits don't get any more meta than the 1/60 Bandai 4-color injection molding machine... which is, of course, made in a Bandai 4-color injection molding machine.

(I believe Doyusha - the company that makes the scale fans - also made an IMM kit, but it's not as purty as the Bandai version)


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Somewhere around here I have a styrene kit from what I'm sure is an Anime series, but I have no idea which one; someone here would probably recognize it. It's a bald old Japanese gent wearing a "Hawaiian" shirt and shorts, hunched over using a walking stick, and wearing a turtle shell on his back like a backpack. It seemed so odd at the time that I just _had_ to pick it up.


Master Roshi from The Dragonball saga


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

enterprise_fan said:


> Master Roshi from The Dragonball saga


Yep, that's it! Thanks! I _knew_ someone here would know. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Here ya go Dan....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a Smurf Grim Reaper:



















This company called Schleich makes all kinds of cool smurfs,
"The Mummy" smurf, "Frankenstein" smurf, "Wolfman" smurf,
"The Grim Reaper" smurf, even Gargamel and Azrael, his cat.
I bought all of them a few years ago.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)




----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Oooooohhhhhhhhh That's Scarrry, Terry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

This was always one of my favorites. Design by Jim Craig. Commissioned for the April Fools Day CultTVMan web page. I love the Klingon Cruiser with the bent neck.

Jim


----------

